# [SOLVED][IWCONFIG IPW3945] WEP Config Problème

## ade05fr

bonjour

j'ai deux problèmes 

1) j'ai configuré avec wireless-tools ma configuration wifi mais je n'arrive jamais à setter ma clé WEP.

en effet dans mon fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless j'ai indiqué ceci :

essid_eth1="wolf"

mode_eth1="Managed"

key_wolf="XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX enc restricted"

preferred_aps=( "wolf" )

dans le fichier /etc/net j'ai indiqué ceci :

modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_wolf="XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX enc restricted"

preferred_aps=( "wolf" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

et enfin j'ai le lien symbolique 

net.eth1 -> net.lo

et j'ai fais 

rc-update a net.eth1 default

malheureusement à chaque reboot je n'ai jamais la clé wep qui est setté.

2) quand je connecte manuellement le wifi et le dhcp j'ai au bout d'un certain temps une déconnexion de mon réseau et je suis obligé de relancé ma config manuelle à savoir :

iwconfig eth1 essid "wolf"   (car je perds mon essid)

iwconfig eth1 ap auto

quelqu'un sait pourquoi j'ai cela ? y aurait il un timeout quelquepart ?

merci de vos réponses

----------

## jul16ar

tu ne dois pas préciser "enc restricted" dans la clé, le parametre key est réservé uniquement à la clé. et de toute façon tu as pas besoin de préciser enc restrited, ça fonctionnera quand même  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> quelqu'un sait pourquoi j'ai cela ?

 

Tu es trop loin de la borne peu être ?

EDIT: utilise uniquement le fichier wireless. évite la redondance avec le fichier net

----------

## ade05fr

hello les amis

je viens de faire une petite adaptation de mon fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless et du fichier net

essid_eth1="wolf"

mode_eth1="Managed"

key_wolf="XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX"

preferred_aps=( "wolf" )

dans le fichier /etc/net j'ai indiqué ceci :

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

malheureusement je n'ai toujours pas ma clé wep qui est affecté correctement alors que mon essid et bien crée avec le bon mode managed.

est ce que ce fichier est correctement utilisé ?

j'ai pas trop envie de passer par un shell script pour configurer mon réseau car cela signifie qu'il y aurait une anomalie quelque part. 

une idée ?

----------

## Mickael

Tu mets tout dans le fichier conf.d/net :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modules_eth2=( "iwconfig" )
> 
> mode_eth2="managed"
> ...

 et rouler

----------

## George Abitbol

 *ade05fr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> key_wolf="XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX"
> 
> une idée ?

 

Essaie sans les tirets pour voir.

----------

## ade05fr

bizarre 

j'ai fais ce que vous m'avez dis mais sans succes 

 :Sad: 

----------

## babos

Bon, j'utilise aussi ipw3945 et voici ma configuration:

Ca marche sans problème de mon côté avec la wep:

le /etc/conf.d/net est vide, bon apparemment à chaque démarrage, il me dit maintenant qu'il serait peut-être temps de l'utiliser à la place de wireless.

Promis, je vais changer bientôt

En attendant, le seul truc que j'ai pour ma config, c'est dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless:

```

key_MonEssid="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
```

Bien sûr, à la place de MonEssid tu mets le vrai nom de ton routeur et à la place des x ta vrai clé wep

(désolé pour ces précisions si elles sont inutiles, mais bon des fois ça aide)

----------

## babos

Ah oui, au fait,

juste une précision au cas où,

deux sujets important sur le ipw3945.

Le wiki :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

Et la discussion de recherche autour du pilote, beaucoup moins digeste, beaucoup beaucoup de pages et en Anglais, mais très intéressant :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ipw3945+wireless+drivers-start-0.html

Bon, c'est juste au cas où,

Sinon, t'es bien sûr que le module se charge bien, quelle version d' ipw3945 et d' ipw3945d t'utilise, ça pourrait éclairer ceux qui veulent t'aider, quel version de noyau?

Tchao

----------

## ade05fr

bonjour,

je viens de voir tes réponses alors voici ma config

Gentoo 2006-1

Kernel 2.6.20-r1

IPW3945-1.2.0

IPW3945d-1.7.22-r4

quand je dois faire 

key_MonEssid="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

est ce que X est en code hexa ?

dans le cas que l'on m'a dis j'avais tout mis dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/net avec le fichier wireless a vide ?

je ne peux pas tester en journée car je n'ai pas mon portable mais ce soir je retente la manip.

merci encore

----------

## ade05fr

je viens d'essayer 

marche pas...

franchement je ne comprends rien !!

----------

## babos

du calme, du calme  :Smile: 

c'est vrai que c'est toujours un peu énervant sous gentoo les problèmes de connexion internet, parce qu'avec une connexion, tout est quand même beaucoup plus simple.

Bon, j'avoue là que j'ai la même configuration que toi et tout fonctionne chez moi. J'ai supprimé le fichier wireless, et la seul ligne que j'ai mise dans le /usr/conf.d/net est bien celle que je t'ai refilé plus haut avec la wep en hexadécimale. Ca fonctionne sans problème.

Est-ce que le module ipw3945 se charge bien?

essaie à tout hasard :

```
modprobe -r ipw3945

modprobe ipw3945
```

il y a des problèmes avec wpasupplicant pour les clefs wep, mais normalement avec wirelesstool, ça devrait bien fonctionner.

Ah oui, juste au cas où, y'a pas un bouton pour allumer le modem, des fois ça arrive d'oublié de le mettre sur "on".

Bon, je continue à chercher encore pour toi en attendant

Allez, courage, et patience...

----------

## ade05fr

hello,

je reviens vers vous. 

alors je vais faire un petit statut de ce que j'ai pu faire comme tests :

- Suppression du fichier wireless

- dans mon fichier net j'ai conservé mes paramètres (cf posts antérieurs)

- Mise en hexa (sans les tirets) de ma clé wep dans le fichier net

- suppression du module ipw3945 puis chargement du module

Résultats : -> marche pas.

ensuite j'ai effectué un stop des services :

- /etc/init.d/ipw3945d stop

- /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

puis un start de ceux ci mais quand je tente de faire un start avec net.eth1 voici ce que j'ai :

....

ifplugd does not work on wireless interfaces

Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1

...

bref je ne comprends pas trop.

est ce que cela vous parle a vous ?

merci

----------

## babos

mmmm, j'espère que tu te débrouilleun peu en Anglais, sinon, on va essayer de trouver des traducteurs.

A ce que j'ai compris,

un gars a déjà eu le même problème que toi :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507347-highlight-ifplugd+wireless+interfaces+wireless+radio+killed+interface+eth1.html

Un autre gars lui a répondu que la solution était dans ce post bien compliqué à comprendre pour moi:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-342.html

Sinon un autre a eu un problème avec un message d'erreur similaire :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452261-highlight-ifplugd+wireless+interfaces+wireless+radio+killed+interface+eth1.html

Apparemment pour ce dernier, c'est dû à un conflit avec le paquet baselayout. Il aurait résolu en updatant jusqu'au dernier paquet baselayout et hald, et en remplaçant ifplugd par netplug. Mais bon, je m'y connais pas assez là pour connaître la différence entre ifplugd et netplug, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est d'ailleurs  :Very Happy: 

mmmm, mais ce qui me parait étrange, j'ai l'impression qu'ils utilisent wpa-supplicant.

Sinon, y'a peu être une autre possibilité, downgrader le pilote ipw3945 et utiliser un pilote ieee80211 externe au noyau. Malheureusement, sans garantie non plus. Allez, garde courage et tiens nous au courant[/post]

----------

## Mickael

Ton deuxième lien n'est pas compliqué. rmh3093 a écrit des patchs pour inclure dans le noyau les drivers ipw3945. Je les utilise et cela fonctionne très bien, de plus, plus besoin de télécharger quoique que soit depuis portage. Les patchs sont accessibles ici

----------

## Temet

Perso le wep avec ipw3945, je lance wlassistant, le clique sur le réseau, je rentre la clé ... je clique sur "connecter" mais ça marche pas. Normal, le dhcp déconne avec wlassistant.

Donc je lance le dhcp en ldc et ça roule.

----------

## ade05fr

bonjour,

moi j'avoue que je comprends pas bien ce qui est dis dans les solutions et en ce qui concerne les patchs du  driver ipw3945 je ne sais 

pas si je dois ou non les récupérer sachant que j'ai la derniere version issue de portage.

Une autre question découle de tout ces probs : y a til un moyen d'avoir un tracing complet de ce qui se passe. parce que :

au moment du boot j'ai l'impression que tout fonctionne puisque j'ai mon daemon ntpd qui se synchronise bien avec le serveur (ce qui suppose

que j'ai fais une authentificaiton et que le dhcp fonctionne) mais ensuite quand je bascule en window manager (kdm ou gdm) là j'ai la perte 

de ma wep key et du dhcp.

je voudrais bien tracer ce qui se passe entre la fin de l'initialisation de démarrage et le démarrage de mon WM.

merci encore

----------

## babos

je viens de voir la version de ton kernel

je ne suis pas sûr que ipw3945 fonctionne correctement dessus.

Je tourne avec les gentoo-sources 2.6.20-r6

Je viens d'essayer la version 2.6.20-r7 mais ça ne passe pas pour l'instant sur mon ordi

Essaie à tout hasard la r6, on sait jamais

Juste au cas où pour préciser une version, utilise le fichier package.keywords:

Dans /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6
```

Puis tu emerges à nouveau les gentoo sources, tu vérifie que ton lien du noyau pointe vers la bonne version, tu recompile la nouvelle version du noyau, copie arch, system.map et .config, réemerge ipw3945, modifie /boot/grub/grub.conf et reboot sur ton nouveau noyau. J'ai rien oublié? Sinon, y'a toujours le guide pour t'aider à bien recompiler ton noyau, à lire si tu ne l'as pas lu.

Voilà, en espérant que ça te débloque un peu  :Smile: 

----------

## ade05fr

hello

j'avais la version 2.6.20-r3 et là aussi cela ne fonctionnait pas. c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai installé la r6

et depuis ce matin je suis en 2.6.21 et toujours rien de probant.

je pense que je vais encore regarder les fichiers de config...

ceci dis ce qui me pertube c'est que le serveur ntp que j'accede fonctionne lors du bout mais ensuite avec je perds mes connexions c'est qu'il y acertainement qui reset ma config.

----------

## ade05fr

bonsoir,

je viens vers vous afin de vous donner une solution que j'aipu apporté à mon problème.

en fait lors de mon démarrage j'avais un service qui se lancé à la fin et qui est nertworkmanager

or c'est ce service qui fait un reset de ma configuration que je sette au debut via net.eth1.

j'ai donc fais rc-update -d NetworkManager et bingo mon wifi refonctionne correctement.

merci encore pour vos posts,

bonne soirée

 :Wink: 

----------

## babos

eh eh, cool!!

A toi les joies du emerge --sync

Donc il semblerait que NetworkManager entre en conflit avec le module ipw3945. Il serait peut-être bon de le signaler dans un rapport de bug et au rédacteur du wiki sur ipw3945

En tous cas, heureux d'apprendre que ça a résolu ton problème

----------

